# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دخمه یا پردیس پزشکی شهید بهشتی

## zamina

دوستان  واقعا عدالت نیست در پردیس پزشکی  دانشجویانی که از خارج می ایند رایگان هست  تحصیلشون  و از ما که ایرانی هستیم میلیون ها تومن پول میگیرند  تازه   به اندازه پولی که   میگرند خدمات نمیدند خوابگاه نداره و  .... ولی برای دانشجویان خارجی خوابگاه رایگانه  :Yahoo (75):  و    جالب اینجاست که  پزشکی پردیس شهید بهشتی دارای ساختمان  کهنه و اجاره ای است 
*یک روز با دانشجویان پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی*


*دانشجویانی که دانشکده ندارند*

یک دانشجوی ورودی بهمن 92 شعبه بین الملل دانشگاهی علوم پزشکی  شهید بهشتی در گفت و گو با خبرنگار ایسنا اظهار کرد: دانشجویان پردیس بین  الملل این دانشگاه بطور مستقل یک دانشکده یا ساختمان مناسب برای آموزش و  برگزاری کلاس ها در اختیار ندارند. بطوریکه کلاس ها در سه مکان مجزا یعنی  کلینیک واقع در خیابان جمالزاده،‌ دانشکده دامپزشکی دانشگاه تهران و  ساختمان مادر دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی واقع در ولنجک برگزار می شود  و  ما برخی از روزها برای حضور در کلاس های درس مدام در حال رفت و آمد در این  سه نقطه هستیم این شرایط برای دانشجویان بسیار خسته کننده و طاقت فرسا  است.

وی در ادامه تصریح کرد: متاسفانه ساختمان پزشکی پردیس بین  الملل دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی که در خیابان جمالزاده جنوبی واقع شده  است از استانداردهای لازم برای برگزاری کلاس های درس برخوردار نیست. برخی  از کلاس های ما در زیر زمین که شرایط آن بسیار سخت است و هر لحظه احتمال  ریزش سقف وجود دارد، برگزار می شود.

ورودی دانشکده :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): *دخمه یا کلاس درس*

این دانشجوی رشته دندانپزشکی یادآور شد: کلاس های دانشجویان  ورودی 92 از بهمن ماه جاری به کلینیک جمالزاده منتقل شده است و ادعای  مسئولان مبنی بر تعطیلی کلاس شماره 4 ساختمان جمالزاده و قرار دادن آن به  عنوان محلی برای استراحت دانشجویان واقعیت ندارد چرا که طی چند روز گذشته  نیز کلاس های ما در این مکان تشکیل شد. از سوی دیگر اتاق نمناک، تاریک،  بدون کولر و دستگاه تهویه نمی تواند جایی برای استراحت دانشجویان باشد.

----------


## artim

نه نادرست هست در جریان هستم برای هیچ کسی حتی خارجی ها تحصیل در پردیس ها رایگان نیست

----------


## zamina

*محرومیت دانشجویان واحدهای خودگردان از حضور اساتید مجرب*

در ادامه یک دانشجوی رشته دندانپزشکی پردیس بین الملل دانشگاه  علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی به خبرنگار ایسنا گفت: متاسفانه  یک چهارم اساتیدی  که برای آموزش دانشجویان خودگردان تعیین می شوند رزیدنت هستند اساتید مجرب و  اصلی را برای دانشجویان روزانه و سراسری اختصاص می دهند این در حالی است  که همه دانشجویان عضو خانواده دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی هستند ما  خودمان را از این کادر جدا نمی دانیم بنابراین نباید بین افراد اعضای یک  خانواده تبعیض قایل شوند.

وی در ادامه افزود: دانشجویان خودگردان دانشگاه علوم پزشکی  شهید بهشتی درهر ترم حدود 10 تا 12 میلیون تومان شهریه پرداخت می کنند اما  مکانی برای تحصیل خود ندارند بیشتر کلاس های این دانشجویان در ساختمان  اجاره ای خیابان جمالزاده که هیچ شباهتی به دانشکده ندارد برگزار می شود،  در این ساختمان محوطه ای برای استراحت دانشجویان در نظر گرفته نشده است و  ما مجبور هستیم زمان استراحت خود را در کوچه یا محیط نامناسب در محدوده  خیابان انقلاب سپری کنیم. حتی برخی کلاس های ما در کلاس شماره 4 معروف به  "دخمه" ساختمانی  که در گذشته به عنوان زیر زمین و انبار کتاب مورد استفاده  قرار می گرفت و به دلیل ناامن بودن چندین بار از سوی شهرداری پلمب شد،  برگزار می شود.

نمای بیرون کلاس درس

----------


## zamina

این دانشجوی رشته دندانپزشکی یادآور شد: متاسفانه دانشجویان  پردیس خودگردان در ساختمان اجاره ای خیابان جمالزاده از امکاناتی نظیر  کتابخانه، نمازخانه و سرویس بهداشتی مناسب بی نصیب هستند و مجبور می شوند  برای مطالعه مسافتی را طی کنند و تا بتوانند از کتابخانه دانشکده دامپزشکی  دانشگاه تهران استفاده کنند. بنابراین خواسته ما این است که به همان حداقل  امکاناتی که در قشم از آن بهره مند بودیم دسترسی داشته باشیم.

* به عنوان دانشجو به رسمیت شناخته نشده ایم*

در ادامه یک دانشجوی ترم پنج رشته دندانپزشکی در گفت‌و‌گو با  خبرنگار ایسنا مدعی شد: برخورد مسئولان دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی با  دانشجویان واحد بین الملل توهین آمیز است مثلا وقتی مسایل و دغدغه های خود  را مطرح می کنیم به دلایل و روش های مختلف مسئولیت را نمی پذیرند و در پاسخ  می گویند: "شما دانشجوی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی نیستند بلکه مهمان  این دانشگاه هستید".

وی اضافه کرد: دانشجویان دانشگاه آزاد این اجازه را دارند که  شهریه ثابت خود را اول ترم اما متغیر را تا پایان ترم تسویه کنند، اما  وضعیت دانشجویان پردیس بین الملل دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی متفاوت است  هیچ دانشجویی حق ندارد بدون پرداخت کامل شهریه در کلاس های درس حاضر شود.

این دانشجو همچنین اظهار کرد: متاسفانه برنامه های آموزشی  دانشجویان پردیس بین الملل این دانشگاه منظم نیست مثلا بر اساس برنامه  تاریخ اتمام برخی کلاس ها بعد از تاریخ امتحانات پایانی ثبت شده است و این  موجب سردرگمی دانشجویان خواهد شد.

*شهریه هایی که صرف رفاه دانشجویان نمی شود*

یک دانشجوی دیگر رشته دندانپزشکی پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه علوم  پزشکی شهید بهشتی به خبرنگار ایسنا افزود: دانشجویان انتظار دارند حداقل  نصف شهریه دریافتی از آنها صرف آموزش و امکانات رفاهی شود .در حالی که ما  در ساختمان جمالزاده از سرویس بهداشتی مناسب و کتابخانه محروم هستیم اگر چه  با انتقال کلاس ها به دانشکده دامپزشکی تا حدودی شرایط بهتر شد اما همچنان  بسیاری از کلاس های فوق العاده در همان کلاس معروف به " دخمه" در خیابان  جمالزاده تشکیل می شود.

نماینده دانشجویان ترم پنج پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه علوم پزشکی  شهید بهشتی به خبرنگار ایسنا افزود: براساس اعلام مسئولان هزینه تحصیل هر  دانشجوی رشته دندانپزشکی بطور متوسط ماهیانه سه میلیون 500 هزار تومان است  ما این هزینه ها را پرداخت می کنیم اما شهریه ها خرج رفاه دانشجویان  خودگردان نمی شود. در واقع ما دانشجویان سرگردانی هستیم که امکاناتی نظیر  غذا، دانشکده مستقل، کلاس های مناسب برای تحصیل،‌ خوابگاه، کتابخانه و غیره  نداریم. ساختمان جمالزاده متعلق به دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران،  دانشکده  دامپزشکی دانشگاه تهران و دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی که برخی کلاس های  عملی در دانشگاه مادر برگزار می شود، سه مکانی است که دانشجویان پردیس  خودگردان مدام در حال جابجایی هستند.

----------


## zamina

*کلاس شماره 4 تعطیل نیست*

وی در ادامه تصریح کرد: مسئولان دانشگاه اعلام کردندکه کلاس 4  (دخمه) تعطیل شده است در حالی که همچنان کلاس های ما در این محل برگزار می  شود و نکته دیگر این است که مسئولان با  دانشکده دامپزشکی دانشگاه تهران  قرارداد بستند تا ما بتوانیم از فضای کلاس این دانشکده استفاده کنیم سئوال  این است  چرا باید دانشجویان دندانپزشکی در دانشکده دامپزشکی دانشگاه دیگر  تحصیل کنند. 

*افزایش طول زمان تحصیل دانشجویان دندانپزشکی*

در ادامه یک دانشجوی ترم پنج رشته دندانپزشکی به خبرنگار  ایسنا افزود: بر اساس قانون دانشجویان رشته دندانپزشکی باید پس از گذراندن  11 ترم بتوانند فارغ التحصیل شوند اما به دانشجویان پردیس خودگردان این  دانشگاه اعلام کردند که به دلیل مشکلاتی نظیر کمبود فضا باید حداقل 14 ترم  بگذرانند و مشخص نیست یک دانشجو بر اساس کدام قانون و منطق باید از این  قوانین پیروی کند.

* ترم تابستانی های اجباری*

وی در ادامه تصریح کرد: دانشجویان دندانپزشکی پردیس خودگردان  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی برای اینکه بتوانند با گذراندن 11 ترم فارغ  التحصیل شوند ملزم شدند ترم تابستانی اجباری پاس کنند. در واقع اعلام می  کنند که دانشجویان مختار هستند در ترم تابستانی شرکت کنند اما واحدهای  ارائه شده تا تابستان دیگر ارائه نمی شود این یعنی برداشتن ترم تابستانی  اجباری است، نکته دیگر این است که در ترم تابستانی که معمولا 6 واحد درسی  ارایه می شود با مجموع سه تابستان باید ترم اجباری پاس کنیم باید در هر  تابستان یک دوم شهریه را  که قانون ترم تابستانی است دریافت کنند اما  دانشجویان ملزم هستند تمامی شهریه ثابت را باید پرداخت کنند.

این دانشجوی ترم پنج اضافه کرد: در ساختمان خیابان جمالزاده  محلی که بتوان دروس عملی را در آن برگزار کنیم وجود ندارد بنابراین برخلاف  قانون موظف هستیم در کلاس های معمولی برخی کارهای عملی را انجام دهیم و چون  جایی ثابتی وجود ندارد که وسایل ها را قرار دهیم بسیاری از مواقع سلامتی  دانشجویان به خطر می افتد مثلا در موردی چراغ الکلی انگشتان دست یک دا
چراغ الکلی انگشتان دست یک دانشجو را سوزاندنشجو  را سوزاند و موارد مشابه بسیار زیاد است.

----------


## zamina

*بی توجهی مسئولان به مشکلات توهین به شعور دانشجو است*

در ادامه یک دانشجوی ترم شش رشته دندانپزشکی پردیس خودگردان  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی به خبرنگار ایسنا گفت: مشکل دانشجویان پردیس  بین الملل این دانشگاه به روزهای اخیر و یا سال جاری اختصاص ندارد ما  دانشجویان از همان ترم اول با این مشکلات مواجه بودیم و اعتراض خود را نیز  با رعایت سلسله مراتب به گوش مسئولان رساندیم اما هیچ توجهی به خواسته های  ما صورت نگرفت و مسئولان با بی‌تفاوتی های خود به شعور دانشجویان توهین  کردند و دانشجویان خودگردان را در مقابل دانشجویان روزانه و سراسری قرار  دادند.

وی افزود:  البته دانشجویان پردیس بین الملل هیچ توقعی ندارند  جز اینکه با آنها نیز همانند دانشجویان روزانه برخورد شود تنها خواسته ما  این است که امکانات بسیار ساده و ابتدایی آموزشی را در اختیار دانشجویان  خودگردان قرار دهند.

این دانشجو در ادامه تصریح کرد: سئوال ما این است که آیا  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی نباید برای 250 دانشجوی خودگردان در سطح  پزشکی حداقل پنج کلاس آموزشی مناسب اختصاص دهد؟ آیا ما حق نداریم سرویس  بهداشتی مناسب و کتابخانه داشته باشیم؟ انتظار نداریم در اختیار ما سلف و  غذای با تعرفه هزار تومان قرار دهند اما داشتن کلاس و امکانات ابتدایی  خواسته معقولی است که باید هر دانشجویی در هر نقطه از کشور از آن بهره مند  باشد.

به گفته این دانشجوی رشته دندانپزشکی، برخی دانشجویان  خودگردان این دانشگاه با رتبه 1000 یا 1500 کنکور و گذراندن شرایط سخت  مصاحبه پذیرفته شده اند و هم اکنون به عنوان دانشجو در این دانشگاه تحصیل  می کنند و وقتی فردی عنوان دانشجو را یدک می کشد باید مطابق قوانین آموزش  کشور با وی رفتار شود که اینطور نیست. حتی گاهی ما  دانشجویان در اعتراض  به  تحقق خواسته هایی که از ضرورت های اولیه آموزش است تهدید می شویم.  

*درآمد سالیانه دانشگاه از محل جذب دانشجویان خودگردان*

وی تاکید کرد: حدود 250 دانشجوی بین الملل در پردیس خودگردان  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی مشغول تحصیل هستند. دانشجویان ترم های بالای  این پردیس در هر ترم 7 میلیون تومان و دانشجویان ترم های پایین تر 11  میلیون تومان شهریه پرداخت می کنند. اگر در مجموع میانگین پرداختی هر  دانشجو را 7 میلیون تومان در نظر بگیریم، سالیانه یک میلیارد 750 میلیون  تومان از محل جذب دانشجویان پردیس خودگردان برای دانشگاه درآمد ایجاد می  شود. این در حالی است که حدود هفت سال است که پردیس بین الملل دانشگاه  تاسیس شده است اما مسؤلان ساختمان، امکانات مستقل و مجهزی برای بخش بین  الملل اختصاص ندادند.

این دانشجوی ترم 6 رشته دندانپزشکی در پایان خاطر نشان کرد:  ما دانشجویان پردیس بین الملل دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی فرض می کنیم  رییس دانشگاه در جریان معضلات این دانشجویان نبوده، اما طبیعتا با اعتراض  های که دانشجویان در روزهای اخیر انجام دادند در جریان موضوع خواهد گرفت.  انتظار ما این است ضمن رفع مشکلات دانشجویان، برخورد جدی با مسئولانی که در  جریان اعتراضات دانشجویان بودند و تلاشی در جهت رفع این مشکلات نکردند،  انجام شود.

 به گزارش ایسنا، چند روز پیش دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی  در پاسخ به ایسنا اعلام کرد: بعد انتقال شعبه بین الملل دانشگاه از قشم به  تهران،  فضای کافی برای تشکیل کلاس های دانشجویان در فضای دانشگاه وجود  نداشت به همین علت ساختمان هایی (از جمله ساختمانی که عکس آن در فضای مجازی  منتشر شده بود) را در سطح شهر اجاره کرده ایم و ساختمان واقع در خیابان  جمالزاده نیز ( ساختمانی که عکس آن منتشر شد) ازجمله ساختمان های اجاره ای  بود که کلاس های دانشجویان دندانپزشکی پردیس بین الملل در این مکان برگزار  می شد. حدود سه ماه است که مکان ذکر شده به دلیل قدیمی و ناایمن بودن تخلیه  شده و بدون استفاده مانده است و دانشجویان گاهی برای استراحت از این مکان  استفاده می کنند.

حال باید دید با توجه به نظرات دانشجویان پردیس بین الملل  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی مبنی بر تداوم تشکیل کلاس ها در کلاس شماره 4  ( کلاسی که عکس آن در فضای مجازی منتشر شده بود) و ارسال تصاویر از وضعیت  نامناسب ساختمان و کلاس های درس، مسئولان دانشگاه چه راهکاری برای رفع  مشکلات و تحقق خواسته های این دانشجویان بکار خواهند گرفت.

----------


## Alir3zaa

سلام
من هم از وضعی که برای این دانشجوها دیدم تاسف خوردم و امیدوارم مشکلشون حل بشه...
ولی روی این چیزها زیاد فکر نکن. میدونی چرا!؟ وقتی خیلی فکر کنی اینقدر به چیزای جورواجور مضخرف توی این دنیا پی میبری که حالت دیگه از این دنیا به هم میخوره! (خصوصا از همین کشوری که توش هستی)
شنیدی میگن "فکر کردن زیاد افسردگی میاره" ؟ راست میگن...
نمیخاد اینقدر فکر کنی ، تو کار خودت رو بکن کاری هم به کار بقیه نداشته باش!
از وقتی اینجا بودم همش سرت توی کار بقیه بود. داری از یه نردبون بالا میری ولی به جای اینکه حواست به خودت باشه مدام داری به نردبون بقیه نگاه میکنی و میبینی که اونها کجان
مثلا آخرین عنوان تاپیک ات این بود که میگفتی _چرا پسرها بیشتر از دختر ها در پزشکی قبول میشن
_خداوکیلی خودت خنده ات نمیگیره از این موضوعی که زدی!؟ خب معلومه! چون اونا درس میخونن ولی تو نمیخونی! جون اونا حواسشون به خودشونه ولی تو حواست به همه چی هست غیر از خودت!
این بحث های مضخرف رو بذار کنار...

اینها هم فقط یه توصیه بود!

----------


## zamina

اقای  محترم     شما باید   :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): خودته برای  کنکور 97 اماده  کنی این پست مخصوص کسانی است  که میخواهند انتخاب رشته کنند

----------


## rezagmi

> *بی توجهی مسئولان به مشکلات توهین به شعور دانشجو است*
> 
> در ادامه یک دانشجوی ترم شش رشته دندانپزشکی پردیس خودگردان  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی به خبرنگار ایسنا گفت: مشکل دانشجویان پردیس  بین الملل این دانشگاه به روزهای اخیر و یا سال جاری اختصاص ندارد ما  دانشجویان از همان ترم اول با این مشکلات مواجه بودیم و اعتراض خود را نیز  با رعایت سلسله مراتب به گوش مسئولان رساندیم اما هیچ توجهی به خواسته های  ما صورت نگرفت و مسئولان با بی‌تفاوتی های خود به شعور دانشجویان توهین  کردند و دانشجویان خودگردان را در مقابل دانشجویان روزانه و سراسری قرار  دادند.
> 
> وی افزود:  البته دانشجویان پردیس بین الملل هیچ توقعی ندارند  جز اینکه با آنها نیز همانند دانشجویان روزانه برخورد شود تنها خواسته ما  این است که امکانات بسیار ساده و ابتدایی آموزشی را در اختیار دانشجویان  خودگردان قرار دهند.
> 
> این دانشجو در ادامه تصریح کرد: سئوال ما این است که آیا  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی نباید برای 250 دانشجوی خودگردان در سطح  پزشکی حداقل پنج کلاس آموزشی مناسب اختصاص دهد؟ آیا ما حق نداریم سرویس  بهداشتی مناسب و کتابخانه داشته باشیم؟ انتظار نداریم در اختیار ما سلف و  غذای با تعرفه هزار تومان قرار دهند اما داشتن کلاس و امکانات ابتدایی  خواسته معقولی است که باید هر دانشجویی در هر نقطه از کشور از آن بهره مند  باشد.
> 
> به گفته این دانشجوی رشته دندانپزشکی، برخی دانشجویان  خودگردان این دانشگاه با رتبه 1000 یا 1500 کنکور و گذراندن شرایط سخت  مصاحبه پذیرفته شده اند و هم اکنون به عنوان دانشجو در این دانشگاه تحصیل  می کنند و وقتی فردی عنوان دانشجو را یدک می کشد باید مطابق قوانین آموزش  کشور با وی رفتار شود که اینطور نیست. حتی گاهی ما  دانشجویان در اعتراض  به  تحقق خواسته هایی که از ضرورت های اولیه آموزش است تهدید می شویم.  
> ...


تا اینها رو نشنوی فکر میکنی بیشترین مشکل رو خودت با دانشکده خودت داری

----------


## erfan7

وای !!پردیس دانشگاه گیلان که در شهر انزلی هست کلا اصلا خودش یه دانشگاه جداگانه محسوب میشه..امکانات خوب،استاد های خوب،ساختمان های مجزا

----------


## reza__sh1

باشه ب عمو حسن میگم رسیدگی کنه

----------


## mahdiekrani

همینی که هست :Yahoo (22):  (پاسخ رئیس دانشگاه )

----------


## zamina

:Yahoo (20):

----------


## mehdi1900

> سلام من دانشجوی پزشکی پردیس خودگردان  میباشم ، داوطلبان توجه داشته باشن که عموما فکر میکنند که شهریه پزشکی پردیس ۲۵ میلیون هست ولی این فقط شهریه سالیانه میباشد و شما علاوه بر آن باید شهریه آموزشی ترمی واحدی در نیمسال های تحصیلی نیز پرداخت کنید کاش میشد تصویر پرداخت های شهریه ام را برایتان میزاشتم.....
> شهریه ترمی واحدی در نیم سال های تحصیلی به این صورت اس که برای هر واحد نظری ۴۰۰۰۰۰ تومان وبرای هر واحد عملی ۷۵۰۰۰۰ تومان باید بپردازید و با احتساب این که هر سال پزشکی ۴۰ واحد دارد باید حدود ۲۲ میلیون جداگانه در وقت انتخاب واحد بپردازید این هزسنه ها کف شهریه بود ومعمولا دانشگاه ۴ الی ۵ تومن هم اضافه میگیرد که با این احتساب ۲۵+۲۲+۵=۵۵میلیون تومان برای یک سال ، تازه این بدون احتساب خرج خوابگاه و غذا و رفت و آمد و ........میباشد.
> خودتان با سرچ  شهریه های پردیس خودگردان پزشکی در سال ۹۵ در اینترنت میتوانید جدول این شهریه ها را ببینید. 
> ببینید دانشگاه پردیس مثل پیام نوردر دونوبت پول میگیره یک بار در هنگام ثبتنام۲۵ وبار دیگر در وقت انتخاب واحد۲۲تومان.
> حواستان باشد اگر این دانشگاه را انتخاب رشته کنید و قبول شید و نروید باسد ۵۰ میلیون تومان ضرر زیان به دانشگاه بدید تاسال دیگر بتوانید در کنکور شرکت کنید.
> یکی از همکلاسی هایم برای این که شهریه دانشگاه را پرداخت کند پدرش مجبور شد خانه شان را بفروشند و مستجر بشوند .
> من هم اگر اول کار میدانستم که این دانشگاه اینقدر بچاب بچاب هست روزانه دارو یا علوم آزمایشگاه یا ...میرفتم


مطمئنید شهریه پردیس انقدر زیاده؟ آخه من از هرکی پرسیدم میگن جمع شهریه ثابت و شهریه متغیر حدودا 12 تومن واسه هر ترم تموم میشه.

----------


## abcde

امسال هم که شهید بهشتی پردیس نمیگیره پزشکیش رو. چرا؟ 
ممکنه تو تکمیل ظرفیت بیاد؟

----------


## Negar_B

> امسال هم که شهید بهشتی پردیس نمیگیره پزشکیش رو. چرا؟ 
> ممکنه تو تکمیل ظرفیت بیاد؟


متاسفانه ظرفیتشو اختصاص دادن به پذیرش دانشجوهای خارجی احتمالش نزدیک به صفر توتکمیل بیاد

----------


## prdsarj

> امسال هم که شهید بهشتی پردیس نمیگیره پزشکیش رو. چرا؟ 
> ممکنه تو تکمیل ظرفیت بیاد؟


من شنیدم دادنش به خارجیا که دلار بیاد  :Yahoo (21):  اگه راست باشه رسما‌ مارو فدای اونا‌ کردن... آیندمون و خراب میکنن با این‌ کار که یه سری خارجی بیان یه چیزی بشن و برن.

----------


## prdsarj

> مطمئنید شهریه پردیس انقدر زیاده؟ آخه من از هرکی پرسیدم میگن جمع شهریه ثابت و شهریه متغیر حدودا 12 تومن واسه هر ترم تموم میشه.


منم همینو شنیده بودم.
حالا قیمتش هرچقد هم‌که باشه نباید بدنش به خارجیا!

----------

